

55% of U.S. iOS users with Google Maps use it weekly - fleitz
http://www.fiercemobilecontent.com/story/55-us-ios-users-google-maps-use-it-weekly/2013-08-27

======
gfunk911
The HN title is very misrepresentative. The actual stat is 55% of users WHO
HAVE GOOGLE MAPS INSTALLED use it weekly.

~~~
the_watcher
I'm shocked it's not higher. It's much better.

~~~
djent
I would use it weekly, but I don't need directions every week.

~~~
the_watcher
If you live somewhere with traffic, your use will be much higher I'd guess.

------
signed0
Given that it's not possible to set the default map app on IOS, I wonder how
many of the people that "use Apple Maps weekly" did so by accident.

------
doctoboggan
I know this is an unpopular opinion but I actually prefer Apple Maps over
Google Maps for some usecases.

I have a great spatial memory, but a poor name memory. Usually I can
immediately remember _where_ a place is located, but not it's name. If I need
to find more details about a place I pop open the Maps app and pan to its
location to find it.

Apple Maps has more business icons at a higher zoom level compared to Google
Maps. This makes my visual search easier.

Also, sometimes I like to browse around my location to find something to do
(usually looking for a restaurant). Apple Maps' higher information density is
again useful here.

However when it comes to actual turn by turn navigation I will usually use
Google Maps. (Apple Maps has a road going through the middle of my apartment
complex!)

Side Note: I don't care if it is a gimmick, the 3d model of my city (including
both my apartment and office building) is incredibly cool. When I first
discovered it I spent a good while just flying around. I would absolutely love
to fly around my city using a HMD like Occulus.

------
dan1234
"Mobidia obtained its findings via its mobile app. Millions of mobile users
across the globe use Mobidia's "My Data Manager" app on iOS and Android to
manage their cellular data consumption"

Until 5 minutes ago, I'd never heard of Mobidata. I wonder how relevant their
stats really are?|

------
badman_ting
I have it installed but never use it. The maps situation on the iPhone is
really too bad, it used to be Apple's app with Google's data. Best of both
worlds. Now you get to choose between Google's janky app and Apple's incorrect
data.

~~~
mullingitover
Oddly, in my experience Google's data has been bad (e.g. giving me directions
to take a freeway off-ramp that has been closed for construction for months,
and still routing me to the same close off-ramp a month after I reported it)
and the app itself has been stellar. Their robot voice is the absolute best in
the game right now, it actually sounds like you're getting directions from a
human and not a tin can.

~~~
badman_ting
Panning around in Google's app is laggy on my iPhone 4S, perhaps it is better
on the iPhone 5. Interesting about the data, obviously that is going to depend
on locality. In the beginning, Apple's data was embarrassingly wrong around
here (Oregon). Not sure about now, though I suppose they are "working on it".

------
JohnTHaller
... the other 45% are currently lost.

(I'll be here all week)

